# ~3.5-4gal with pygmy cories?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thinking of having 3 pygmies in a 3.5-4gal tank. Would that work out given from what I have read they seem to be on average ~2cm in size and max out at 1inch. 

Was thinking of having either a few shrimps or a couple small fish in there as well to make a nice mini tank. Will this workout for the pygmies at 1in per gal?

My understanding from all I've read is that 3 is the smallest group you can go with if you're going with hte bare min but 5 is the ideal starting size.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 6 in a 3.5gal with some shrimp.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I have 6 in a 3.5gal with some shrimp.


How much were they a piece? I assume most price breaks are when you buy 3 from my experience with BA's. Also where did you find yours? I'm thinking of going with 3 so I can stock a few different livestock for top to bottom visual. I may put 3 cories then some shrimp and perhaps a endler or CPD.


----------

